# Need advice on Sprayer Repair



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, 

Long story short I have had no end of problems with my Graco 395st pro.

It is always stubborn about pressurizing, even right after having it re packed.

many times over the years i have suggested, stronly that they look at the primer switch, never did. It was always "works great after we re paced it"
:jester:
NOT, Finally I tore into the primer switch and found the whole assembly packed full of some sort of rusty looking dried up gunk. Cleaned it up and 

my problem of years seems to be solved. 
My question, do lube or grease that assembly and what with?

thanks, steve


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

I lube everything after i repack my pumps and primer assembly then run soap/water through the line and primer assembly


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what is the lube you used? When I redid the prime switch the old looked like Lithium? grease that you would put on window regulators on cars.. is that right? I asked the Graco rep last week and he told me 3-1oil  he didn't understand what I was talking about.

Also to add another question to this.. what kind of oil do you use on the shaft to pump connection?


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

The question is what do i lube the Primer assembly with? thanks steve


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

MNpainter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long story short I have had no end of problems with my Graco 395st pro.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you asking about part # 235-014 the complete drain valve assembly kit? 
If so and you are replacing the complete assembly then place a small amount of grease on the valve ball and insert new seat in the valve body assembly so that the lapped side is towards the ball. The grease will hold the seat in place during assembly. Use some ND industries high temp thread sealent part # 46006 or loctite 567. Tighten assembly with 185 in-lbs. Lightly grease the face of the base and install onto the end of the valve body.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

MNpainter said:


> The question is what do i lube the Primer assembly with? thanks steve


And what do you use at the piston to pump connection. It is the same kind, that is why I asked.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Are you asking about part # 235-014 the complete drain valve assembly kit?
> If so and you are replacing the complete assembly then place a small amount of grease on the valve ball and insert new seat in the valve body assembly so that the lapped side is towards the ball. The grease will hold the seat in place during assembly. Use some ND industries high temp thread sealent part # 46006 or loctite 567. Tighten assembly with 185 in-lbs. Lightly grease the face of the base and install onto the end of the valve body.[/q


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> And what do you use at the piston to pump connection. It is the same kind, that is why I asked.


thoght you were talking to presicion painting. I have not re packed my own pumps so dont know what lube the use. Wat was in there looked like old dried up grease


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah.. was it yellowish in color? Cause I think that is the lithium grease that is put on car door regulators.. to make them slide up and down nice and smooth..







could be wrong.. wouldn't be the first nor last time :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

when i repack my pumps i use the lube that comes with packing (red color)


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Again I am not talking about packing I am asking about the primer assembly.

I have not done my own packing, obviously a mistake, so dont know about that, and obviously in 6 years no one has ever touched my primer assembly.
Lubed it with TSL works better than ever. Good enough I guess.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Any assembly lube used during rebuild must be flushed out before use...
Otherwise it's gonna pollute your first latex spray, big time!

Actually, it will pollute an alkyd spray, too!

I always final clean the pump out with lacquer thinner, then get some pump armor in there to protect the internals. Priming lever internals need no special lube.
Same product runs through them as the rest of the pump.

There's just dead zones inside the hydraulic flow where crud tends to build up that need attention after running however much product through the pump.

Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## Whitey97 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mnpainter- honestly, if you ever have any problems with your pumps, call up Diamond Vogel in Mpls. there repair guy, Pat is the best I've ever dealt with. He knows those things up and down. Plus, he's fixed mine a few times for free


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My graco manual recommends "bearing grease".


----------

